# sperm count - post wash for iui



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all 
as you know i had first iui last week and this 2ww is killing me . 

was just wondering what your partners sperm counts were like post wash ? 
My hub had 60 million pre wash with 55% motility but post wash had only 12 million with 60% motility . 
nurse said it was fine but i really expected post wash to be better . 

however i do know it only takes one so keep praying !!!!


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi my dh was 134million an 94% mobility an my nurse said ours just halved after wash ive got my 3rd go tomo so fingers crossed goodluck to you as you said its quality not quantity xxxxx


----------

